# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Marine Aquarium in Singapore

## Killerwhale

Hi Moderator,

I would like to request a favor from you. Can you help to list down the address of all Marine Aquarium in Singapore or may be those that really recommend to visit. In this way, all the marine buddies in this forum will benefit and we have a list of option to visit when we are in need of marine livestock or equipment. 

I used to visit Hong Leong but I would like to visit elsewhere to make comparison.

Hope this request is not too much. :Angel:

----------


## Spiff

pacific marine aquaria-Plot 32, No 1, Lorong Halus (Pasir Ris Dr 12), Loyang Agrotech Park. Tel : 6386 0060 
pac marine

reef world-Loyang Agrotechnology Park
Tel : 6584 3819 
(sorry dun know the address.give them a call)

supreme aquarium- T-95 Seletar West Farmway 1
Tel : 6482 3083
supreme aqurium

i recommend this 3 as the prices r very cheap compared to others. pac marine has a very large variety of fish,but not tt much of corals.
reefworld n supreme is gd for their corals....many cannot b found anywhere else in s'pore

----------


## dfstan

Below are some of my list....

1. Marine &amp;amp; Discus Aquarium (previously known as Seaquest)
Farmart Center
Unit No. 19/20 No. 67 Sungei Tengah Road
Tel: 67698640

2. Hawaii Marine Fish
439 Sembawang Road
Tel: 67540065

3. Marine Image
Blk 952 Yishun Central 1 #01-223
Tel: 67588675

4. Sea Life Aquarium
240 Balestier Road
Tel: 62564727

5. Reborn Aquarium
122 Paya Lebar Road
Tel: 62879335

6. Kwang's Aquarium
7D Crane Road
Tel: 6440 4550

7. Reef Aquarius
88 Koon Seng Road
Tel: 64405508

8. ReefWorld
Loyang Agrotechnology Park
Plot L33 MK 29 at Pasir Ris Drive 12
Tel: 65843819

9.SuperStar Aquarium
NTUC Downtown East 1 Pasir Ris Close #01-08A
TEl: 65844288

The above are the list which I've gathered when I started this hobby recently. But there are still others around...

Have fun...
 :Wink:

----------


## kelstorm

3. Marine Image
Blk 952 Yishun Central 1 #01-223
Tel: 67588675
*prices might be a bit ex..*

4. Sea Life Aquarium
240 Balestier Road
Tel: 62564727
*good service and price is very competitive*

9.SuperStar Aquarium
NTUC Downtown East 1 Pasir Ris Close #01-08A
TEl: 65844288
* not much variety when i last went there.. and prices are a bit ex..*

the next place would be Rainbow..at serangoon north[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Killerwhale

Looks extensive. I believe this forum will benefit many marine buddies and definitely give them an option to select. Ha ha, no more monoploy kind of trick.

----------


## Tigger

3. Marine Image 
Blk 952 Yishun Central 1 #01-223 
Tel: 67588675 
prices might be a bit ex.. 

Hi Kel,


Just got a mandrine fish from there. Cost me $8. Bot a similar at Farmart for $10!

----------


## Tigger

> ----------------
> On 7/31/2002 10:18:06 PM 
> 
> Below are some of my list....
> 
> 
> 2. Hawaii Marine Fish
> 439 Sembawang Road
> Tel: 67540065
> ...

----------


## kelstorm

mandarin can cost like $5 at pac marine..

----------


## limpc65

Keong Seong at Havelock Rd. Prices ok, market rate. New stock on every friday afternoon.

My favourite is Pac Marine and ReefWorld since I'm staying in Paris Ris.

Lim.

----------


## Killerwhale

Not too sure you guys got any marine hobby club? Basically, the objective is to share information and help out each other in term of marine issues.

----------


## Spiff

er i dun think we got marine club here... :Sad:  however some of us do meet up very often. hon n i meet up almost everyweek n walk down to reefworld n pac every saturday.

----------


## kelstorm

clownfish.. just post any queries here lor.. this will become our own marine forum.. hahaha.. anyway.. not much other FW aquarist visit us mah.. we are on our own world.. hahaha[ :Grin: ] and thus, the dark side.. hahaha :Evil:

----------


## Killerwhale

I may wish to join you guys to visit pac marine during weekend. But not now, I got tight schedule now. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Tanzy

kelstorm,
Dark side? :Wink:  Isn't it ironical that marine tanks are usually brighter than freshwater tanks?

----------


## Spiff

zhen yang.....only ur tank is bright la hahahah 2x 400w! 
anyway saw ur new pics.....very nice wif the ushios.

----------


## Tanzy

Spiff,
You might find 400w lamps for sale soon. Can't stand it! Too damn hot! After I wipe my aquarium, I put the cloth I use on the lamp pendant, it dries to a crisp in less than 2 minute.
Heat is a big problem in Singapore. Tank has been running at 29C for the past few days when the lights are on. I took out the VHO also and cut down to 6 hours of light.[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## kelstorm

2 x 400W??? that is a lot of lights.. not to mention the electrical bill.. hahaha... ok.. next time i visit your place.. i bring my sunglasses.. perhaps, someone can lend me welder mask... hahaha

----------


## Tanzy

No need welder mask. You got Vader mask! :Wink: 
Seriously, because your eyes can photoaccomodate, i.e. your pupils change in aperture, there really isn't much visible difference compared to a tank lit by 150w unless compared side by side.
At the moment the pics I take of the tank are at 1/125 for F2.8 on ISO100, on the wild reefs its 1/125 F11 or F8 on ISO100. If the latter is acheived in a fish tank, then will you need  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:  .

----------


## Spiff

tanzy,
u might wanna get a 250w hqi instead.... the par generated by the ushio 250s is higher compared to ur 400w mogul ushio.

mh comparsion
im getting 3x250w ushios for my 5ft

----------


## kelstorm

[quote]
----------------
On 9/12/2002 9:53:52 PM 

No need welder mask. You got Vader mask! :Wink: 
*hahaha.. i forgot..* [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Tanzy

Spiff,
I think 250W HQI is definitely the way to go. They are brighter and supposebly bluer than magnetic ballasts. Just a side note, the HQI tested by Sanjay was done without UV shields :Wink:  , whereas all other bulbs had shielding. I don't know why the discrepency.
I considered 250w HQI but after reading some discussions on the impossibility of a 250w bulb exceeding that of a 400w bulb plus HQI produces UV radiation, I decided to go large![ :Grin: ] Also, my ceiling is not strong enough to hang a lighting unit with built-in ballast. Anyway, Rich Durso at http://www.rl180reef.com/ switched from 400w Ushio(running normal ballast) to Aqualine Buschke 250w HQI and is reporting good colour in corals(maybe its the UV). I think you can't go wrong with HQI. Wise choice. :Cool:

----------


## Tanzy

I forgot to mention that in http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/...omparison.html Sanjays ballast test, 
The 400w Blueline E-ballast beats the 400w HQI ballast in PPFD on Ushio bulbs. So forget about conventional magnetic ballasts, but E-ballast may or may not be less bright than HQI. You decide. :Wink:  
&amp;lt;/html&amp;gt;

----------


## Spiff

yea man! i bookmarked all those sites using 250w hqi n their sps corals r great!!! jus like those using 400w

cnidarian
matt
smiller

n abt ur vho....i think the new T5 pls r gonnatrash them in terms of price.

----------


## Tanzy

The T-5 tubes sounds hopeful. I've yet to see one in action. I could use some low heat actinics right now.
Agreed! The VHOs are trash. They are hot, expensive and short-lived. Only if you are desperate for light or using them for actinic supplementation then will they come into their own. On the positive side, they give a nice diffuse crisp white not available on MH and the colour is beautiful!

----------


## Spiff

zhen,
u wan me to help u post ur pics???
BTW how many acros u bght from reefworld sia??? waiting for ur frags :Pppppp

----------


## Tanzy

Spiff,
No![:0] Thank you, but really not yet. [ :Grin: ] 
When my tank looks better than Steve Tyree's then I'll consider. :Razz:  
I'll be really glad to frag them later this year if all things turn out well.
I bought 4 acros and a crocea from Reefworld. Maybe I'll be going coral hunting tomorrow.
The acros from Fiji are slowly turning blue. Which is a bummer cause I wanted pink and light purple.
BTW, how do you include html in the posts? They seem to work when I preview my post but when I submit, it doesn't work.

----------


## Spiff

wah kao....blue is good!!
wa........i think i went earlier then u. i picked up a pink table acro!!! 
better then steve tyree's tank?!! ahhaah when will tt be man!!

----------


## ecbm

AquaMart - 122 Paya Lebar Road 67442955
Hawaii Marine Fish - 439 Sembawang Road - 67540065
Keong Seong Fish Shop - Blk 22 #01-699 Havelock Rd - 62729384
Kwang's Aquarium -	7D Crane Road - 64404550
Marine &amp;amp; Discus Aquarium- No 67 unit19/20 Farmart Center Sungei Tengah Road - 67698640
Marine Image - Blk 925 #01-223 Yishun Central 1 - 67588675
Pacific Marine Aquaria - Polt 32 No 1 Lorong Halus (Pasir Ris Dr 12), Loyang Agrotech Park S 510000 - 63860060
Reborn Aquarium &amp;amp; Supplier - 122 Paya Lebar Road - 62879335
Reef Aquarius - 88 Koon Seng Road S427029 - 64405508
Reef World Plot L33 MK 29 Lorong Halus (Pasir Ris Dr 12), Loyang Agrotech Park - 65843819
Sea Life Aquarium - 240 Balestier Road S329702 - 62564727
Silver River Aquarium &amp;amp; Floral Trading #B1-K04 Bukit Timah Shopping Centre - 64693257
Superstar Aquarium - #01-08A NTUC Downtown East 1 Pasir Ris Close S519599	65844288
Superstar Aquarium and Pets Centre -BLK 476 #01-193 Tampines St 44 S520476 - 65883833
Supreme Aquarium - T-95 Seletar West Farmway 1 - 64823083 
Wong Loy Kee Aquarium Store - Blk 4 #02-119 Sago Lane - 62211497, 62229763
Harlequin Marine Aquarium 17 Cavan Road S2098850 - 63965659

----------


## kelstorm

ecbm,
welcome to AQ.. and the &amp;quot;dark side&amp;quot; ...

thanks for all the addresses.. i try to get the administrator to upload the addresses over to the lfs list...

----------


## Simon

thks mariners... i will update the lfs list

----------

